# Stratocaster



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

One more!and another!


----------



## Chris86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Very nice, I like:thumbsup:


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Good job it looks great!!!! Did you use some kind of jig or use free hand routing


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

That's awesome. I built a Tele from a kit. It would have almost been easier to build it from scratch for all of the fixes I had to do to it (Chinese made kit). Did you make the neck or buy it?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Gorgeous work once again Gary. I'm having trouble with the I.D. on this wood. What am I looking at this time buddy. Whatever it is, it's fantastic.


----------



## Chrome (Oct 21, 2011)

Any chance of seeing pictures of some of the templates or jigs you use and a brief explaination of techniques involved? That strat body looks so professional and precise - like it was cut in a factory. My routing always goes wrong or looks rough... I dare not even try it on decent wood yet. I've just bought three ash body blanks with a view to making some tele style bodies, I've created a body shape template, but dare not start cutting, and have no real idea on routing the pickup holes. Any advice?

Cheers, Chrome


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

Kenbo said:


> Gorgeous work once again Gary. I'm having trouble with the I.D. on this wood. What am I looking at this time buddy. Whatever it is, it's fantastic.


Pretty sure this is African mahogany


----------



## islandboy85 (Sep 17, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Any chance of seeing pictures of some of the templates or jigs you use and a brief explaination of techniques involved? That strat body looks so professional and precise - like it was cut in a factory. My routing always goes wrong or looks rough... I dare not even try it on decent wood yet. I've just bought three ash body blanks with a view to making some tele style bodies, I've created a body shape template, but dare not start cutting, and have no real idea on routing the pickup holes. Any advice?
> 
> Cheers, Chrome


http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/jwells393/StratBP2201.jpg
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v208/jwells393/Neck Building/StratNeckBlueprint.jpg
http://www.tdpri.com/forum/tele-home-depot/148966-1955-stratocaster-build.html


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

phinds said:


> Pretty sure this is African mahogany


yup african Mahogany


----------



## Lockes Woodshop (Oct 25, 2011)

Chrome said:


> Any chance of seeing pictures of some of the templates or jigs you use and a brief explaination of techniques involved? That strat body looks so professional and precise - like it was cut in a factory. My routing always goes wrong or looks rough... I dare not even try it on decent wood yet. I've just bought three ash body blanks with a view to making some tele style bodies, I've created a body shape template, but dare not start cutting, and have no real idea on routing the pickup holes. Any advice?
> 
> Cheers, Chrome


Ive seen body jigs on ebay but doubt they will turn out as well as this piece. I too have issues with the routing and wouldnt attempt this until ive done several practice runs


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

Chrome, I won't speak for Itchy, but I'd do your shape design on paper first, then a cardboard mock up and then finally a hardboard template. Same with routing pockets. There are a lot of online tools and designs for getting the right pocket dimensions. The simplest method of getting them right is to do the exact same process for the pockets. I did all mine by hand and in the wrong order (I built through-neck guitars) so I had some issues, but new/sharp router bits will help a lot with getting clean cuts, as will the template.

PS: Another fine job, Itchy. This seems to be becoming a habit. Hope they're still selling quickly.


----------



## smokebreak (Apr 24, 2011)

I want one. Amazing work!


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

Itchy great job as always, i can hardly wait to see the first "BANJO" you build :laughing::no: Which by the way reminds me of the T-Shirt i seen a guy wearing yesterday, it said "Paddle faster i hear a banjo"


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

And yet another!>>>> Telecaster in Vintage route.


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Had a pre japanese tele, in starburst. It had a paint chip bad in the back.
Always disliked the coloring and longed for one in mahogany. I had considered having it stripped and just didn't have the guts or knowledge to do it back then, and it was had to tell what I would have found. It also would have destroyed the value, since it was a pre-jap model.


Nice work.
Now I want one (again) as well. Easiest guitar I ever played.


----------

